# Ampache video streaming



## tuaris (Jan 15, 2014)

I currently have Ampache set[]up on my FreeBSD server and it works okay for streaming music from my NAS.  I am wondering if I can set[]up Ampache to also stream video from my NAS. I want to place all my videos of various formats (AVCHD, MPEG, etc..) on my NAS, then have Ampache transcode and stream them to my devices (Android, HTPC, SmartTV, etc). Will Ampache support this or do I need something else? If Ampache can do it, what do I need to do?


----------

